
Ask HN: Multi-video Lessons/Tutorials/Courses on YouTube - nisthana
I use youtube to watch tutorials on subjects I am interested in. Some tutorials contain multiple videos and I need to watch them in the right sequence. However many times its hard to find the right sequence of videos (lesson 1, lesson 2, lesson 3). I need to search for titles that contain the sequence number (&quot;Data science for beginners - 1&quot;, &quot;Data science for beginners - 2&quot;) to find all the parts. Does anyone else face this problem? How is this being solved today? What are the alternatives?
======
kanizo
They are usually upload in playlist so check the uploaders channel

